# Lyft Driver Console (Update)



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

A step forward. Being able to see hot spots without being in driver mode. Still no prime time feature before accepting pings though... Starting to be more and more like Uber haha.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's like the Turtle chasing the Hare. And the race is still on.... TBC.....


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

About time , I never understood why Lyft had the driver features in the pax app . I love having the separate app to monitor other cars around me , I installed my wifes lyft account on my second phone to do just that


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Gotta love that LAX pt zone. If you look closely, that zone is inside the terminals and not where we pickup pax. So drivers are fooled into thinking they are getting a pt rate, but are not.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Mine still looks the same...


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> Mine still looks the same...


same


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

maybe because I have a note 4, so the update hasn't come out for it yet?


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

ND379 said:


> maybe because I have a note 4, so the update hasn't come out for it yet?


What market are you fishing in ? I guess Garden State updates first


----------



## kaiNJ (May 29, 2016)

I saw the update in galaxy apps, but not in the play store


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

kaiNJ said:


> I saw the update in galaxy apps, but not in the play store


Yup, you're right... My galaxy S6 is now updated!


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

ND379 said:


> maybe because I have a note 4, so the update hasn't come out for it yet?


Try the galaxy apps store, just did it and I have the new version!


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> Try the galaxy apps store, just did it and I have the new version!


 do you liked it ?


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

So far, seems good... No real-world testing.

I only drive weekends


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Interestingly enough... Just got a text from Lyft regarding the new driver console 8:48 PM EST


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I got the same text and gave me a download link that just goes back to the Play store and no update in the play store as of yet for me.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

hangtyte said:


> View attachment 44613
> View attachment 44612
> A step forward. Being able to see hot spots without being in driver mode. Still no prime time feature before accepting pings though... Starting to be more and more like Uber haha.


Mask your identifiers


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

not sure why i would need to mask my identifiers ? i've said nothing that would terminate me (or anything that we don't already know).


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Operational security? IDK, I'm just para. Sorry.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I got the same text and gave me a download link that just goes back to the Play store and no update in the play store as of yet for me.


The Google Play store has the latest Lyft version as May 25, 2016. I'll have to Google and see what this "Galaxy Store" is and how to access it. Hopefully, some of you will post your thoughts on this Lyft App update after you've used it for a day or two.. Thanks in advance.
ac


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> I got the same text and gave me a download link that just goes back to the Play store and no update in the play store as of yet for me.


x2


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

does this mean we can now know when we are getting a pt trip? or are we still in the dark?


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

uber strike said:


> does this mean we can now know when we are getting a pt trip? or are we still in the dark?


I thought I read that we are still in the dark about a PT trip. I'm going to drive today and looking forward to testing the new interface. I didn't drive yesterday.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

My app still looks the same. No updates for Google Nexus yet


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I swear the "surge" zones in Lyft are completely laughable compared to the closer areas in Uber. Don't think I ever got a prime time ping, those small pink squares are just that, too small

Also, this console update is basically a ripoff from what Uber offers. Just that lyft took 10 more months longer than Uber to implement it. Lyft will always be a follower, never a leader


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Looking for the update to the Lyft app still nothing for my Nexus 6

The surge for Lyft is a little different but it's really not that hard , its usually (in Denver at Least) large areas , every once in awhile I'll see a little square but I just ignore it . Downtown when surges is a whole neighborhood

Second oneis just kinda funny 

I like Ubers surge zone much better but my issue is that I feel like more times then not Ubers surge zone is BS. I'll sign on in a surge of 3x plus and sit there for 20 min get nothing and it vanishes. Where when I'm in a lyft pink zone I get a ride everytime (except there guaranteed prime time zones they do on the weekend sometimes)


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Looking for the update to the Lyft app still nothing for my Nexus 6
> 
> The surge for Lyft is a little different but it's really not that hard , its usually (in Denver at Least) large areas , every once in awhile I'll see a little square but I just ignore it . Downtown when surges is a whole neighborhood


cool, all ive seen around my way is lil squares. So you can be on it, but easily still get a ping outside the area since its so small. Uber's surges bunch together, so even though you might be on the red area, if you get a ping, it'll still be surge even though it might be less than the high surge block you were near. Any surge ping is worth more than a non-surge one. Lyft blocks are always spaced out so it easily to come up short zilch


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I swear the "surge" zones in Lyft are completely laughable compared to the closer areas in Uber. Don't think I ever got a prime time ping, those small pink squares are just that, too small
> 
> Also, this console update is basically a ripoff from what Uber offers. Just that lyft took 10 more months longer than Uber to implement it. Lyft will always be a follower, never a leader


They both continue to copy of each other


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Is it OK to uninstall the current Lyft App before installing this updated version? I think the app is programmed so poorly that each update leaves "junk" behind...making the application slower over months of usage. 

I use a program called Android Assistant to clear the cache and residual files left over from uninstalled programs and system updates, but I think Lyft is not getting its leftovers picked up. Would like to do a "clean reinstall", but don't want to wipe out my account, or have to re-register from scratch.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Is it OK to uninstall the current Lyft App before installing this updated version? I think the app is programmed so poorly that each update leaves "junk" behind...making the application slower over months of usage.
> 
> I use a program called Android Assistant to clear the cache and residual files left over from uninstalled programs and system updates, but I think Lyft is not getting its leftovers picked up. Would like to do a "clean reinstall", but don't want to wipe out my account, or have to re-register from scratch.


Yes, you can uninstall and reinstall. You'll just have to log in again. No problem


----------



## RocWalker (Jan 12, 2016)

No update available since receiving text from LYFT about 24 hours ago. Glad to see they have some forward momentum with the changes.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Same here. I've checked twice today on two different devices (sometimes Google Play will update on one device before another as they do staggered rollouts).


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

ND379 said:


> Yes, you can uninstall and reinstall. You'll just have to log in again. No problem


ND379, thank-you for confirming that I'll be OK with doing a clean reinstall of the Lyft app, when the update is available. Your quick response is appreciated!


----------



## la247 (Apr 18, 2015)

Installed from Galaxy Apps.. not Play Store.

This works just fine. 

App version is 3.46.0.554060. Release date is 6/13/2016


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> Same here. I've checked twice today on two different devices (sometimes Google Play will update on one device before another as they do staggered rollouts).


Lyft sent out this *https://www.lyft.com/app?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=83080471 *link today, which enables a direct download to your phone after you enter your phone number on that webpage, but I'm not comfortable using it. I'll wait for the Google Play store version to be updated, and bring it in from there.
ac


----------



## ch3cky0selff00 (May 16, 2016)

Yeah go to all of your apps page.. it's in the samsung section under Galaxy Apps.

I'm going to try it out driving right now for a ride or two. Looks okay.


----------



## BillyBob444 (Mar 18, 2016)

Nothing in the Phx market as of 1930 Tuesday.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Lyft sent out a Drivers Digest e-mail tonight @ 7:32pm CDT entitled, "Hello! Driver's Console". The e-mail says that the updated app is now available for Apple and "Coming Soon for Android".

It then supplies a link this same webpage (but different campaign number) again for downloading: * https://www.lyft.com/app?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=83081889
*
Maybe a bug was discovered in the Android version?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I saw that "Coming soon to Android" too.


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

It's not even worth the effort to upgrade the app. It's still one app with a passenger and driver mode. Only difference is when you're in the driver mode, you can see the Primetime and there are little tabs to see your earnings and referrals. It's a pain because after you go offline, you can't see other cars around you until you switch back to passenger mode. At least the interface looks a little more refreshed. The floating tabs are unintuitive and a waste of space IMHO.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Drove with the update last night... 

Overall still the same... Love the 5 minute count down timer. It says "James will be out shortly" then right as it hits exactly 4 minutes it says something like "your fare includes wait time"

Haven't had one time out completely yet, so not sure what happens...

Other than that and the new tabs at the bottom, it's just a lot of cosmetic changes


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

So, yesterday they were bragging that this new interface was for iOS and Android. Today they say Android version is "coming soon". smh


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Lyft will always be a follower, never a leader


Not true! Lyft pioneered Lyft Line.

roflmao


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

The new Android version just presented to me in the Play Store around noon CDT 6/15.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

LG4. Just downloaded it,... And I'm like WHERE ARE ALL THE OTHER DRIVERS ???

The very thing I depend on the most so I can put a driver between me and that 20-30 mile out request.

Anyone seeing the other drivers ?

And what if I want to make a request, are there 2 app's now.? Cause I don't see Make Request.


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> LG4. Just downloaded it,... And I'm like WHERE ARE ALL THE OTHER DRIVERS ???
> 
> The very thing I depend on the most so I can put a driver between me and that 20-30 mile out request.
> 
> Anyone seeing the other drivers ?


Driver mode won't show you other drivers. You have to click on your profile pic on the top left and click on passenger mode


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

ok thanks.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah the update is pretty bad. They've actually taken away for information from the drivers using this mode.


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Yeah the update is pretty bad. They've actually taken away for information from the drivers using this mode.


What was taken away?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Not being able to see cars when offline in this new mode. Yes I realize you can see them in pax mode but that's a click a 5 seconds away (and 5 seconds switching back) and you have to switch to pax mode to see pt% (drop pin method).


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sure said:


> What was taken away?


It's there, just in a different place.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

The people at Lyft obviously didn't utilize any driver focus groups before designing this horrible update. They certainly didn't utilize driver input to test it in the real world before rolling it out either.

Due to this new/useless navigation bar across the bottom, the available screen real estate is smaller than every now! (Will file a SAFETY COMPLAINT because of this, to cover our asses.) I hope this new app errors and crashes so badly system-wide, that Lyft will have to revert back to the last version.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It's there, just in a different place.


No it's in the same place. The accessibility to that screen is a screen away. It's much more of a hassle now.

I think it's quite obvious what Lyft wants. They want to make it difficult for drivers to get higher pt rates. It's harder to sit at 1:30-2 in an area to figure out how much pt I can get because it takes time to switch over to pax and driver modes.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> The people at Lyft obviously didn't utilize any driver focus groups before designing this horrible update. They certainly didn't utilize driver input to test it in the real world before rolling it out either.
> 
> Due to this new/useless navigation bar across the bottom, the available screen real estate is smaller than every now! (Will file a SAFETY COMPLAINT because of this, to cover our asses.) I hope this new app errors and crashes so badly system-wide, that Lyft will have to revert back to the last version.


I do not know if any feedback was given from the beta testers (or if their responses were just ignored).


----------



## stemor (May 15, 2016)

I haven't been able to see the new layout yet, so out of frustration I went to the Play Store to check on the Android app update, it of course said "installed" on my phone, but I clicked the button and it started to download the update anyway. I now have the update, and I agree ... it is actually now *more* cumbersome than before, giving us three modes (pax, driver/offline, driver/online) to select from. I don't see the benefit, but I do see a major unsolved annoyance ... you have to go to "pax mode" to see the cars around you, and if you do that while, say, in an airport queue that doesn't offer a position indicator (like, say, here in MEM), then you just lost your place in the queue. Not good.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

Finally got the android update here.

1 word , 3 letters......
COMPLETE P O S.

The disconnect between Lyft and it's drivers has grown so rapidly lately.
Give us crap we don't want, take away the things we do, they are now full time residents of Travisland. 

As others mentioned just go ahead and sell themselves to Uber.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

"We designed our latest app update around the information and features you told us matter most to you..."

Really? Who told you that this is what we wanted *most* as drivers? BS marketing speech.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Ok, it has been a couple days. I hate all the new button pushing I have to do with Lyft/Waze. I have to hit the screen about 7 or 8 times between the two now. I appreciate the effort to put a timer on there, but I can do that part myself. Hitting the screen so many times is a bummer.


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

I just wish they would show us if we're in a PT ride... I've cursed the air ever since they removed the passenger destination...


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Everything we need - yep I would agree, Lyft. Due to your crappy software it will give me the excuse and motivation to use your application MUCH less (if ever) and just drive with Uber. Uber - you know the company you decided to aspire to be instead of being different and trying to get driver loyalty. Once you started being successful with that (as you would never get to Uber by size so work on being better) you decided to go to the copycat mentality and be just as bad as Uber. So now that you don't stand apart why would I want to choose you over Uber? I don't like less demand, and when a ping comes in not going to drive three times further than Uber. 

Lyft executives should be ASHAMED of themselves. Seriously. Business f-up 101!


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Fix your app! 

You guys have brilliant engineers (or so I thought).


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Really, the only way you would be able to see other drivers - then or now - is to have a 2nd phone, tablet or something. I understand that Lyft has a "longest wait" function in their algorithm to ping drivers who have waited the longest in an area with several drivers a similar distance away. Every time you switch to rider mode to look and see where the other cars are, you reset that clock.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

worked for me I deleted & re-installed and I was able to drive yesterday... But only getting 1 ride per hr still sucks


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

They changed the background color to white, and removed driver stats option, which you can access by your portrait in upper right corner that's really all they did.


----------



## Jon H. SFBay (Oct 29, 2015)

Finally was able to download the APP from the Google Play Store. 

I like the countdown time when picking up the PAX and being able to see the PT zones while not in drive mode but other than that I don't think the new app is stable as the last version. 

I did about 15 rides last night in Oakland and SF and had 2 rides I couldn't cancel and had to restart my phone and the I think there is an issue with the way the app functions with google maps. I would have the gps randomly flash and then restart the route while driving, this only happened with lyft line, I thought it might have been an issue with people queuing up a ride and then cancelling but it literately happened 2 -3 times per lyft line all night long, which was quite annoying.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

JimS said:


> * I understand* that Lyft has a "longest wait" function in their algorithm to ping drivers who have waited the longest in an area with several drivers a similar distance away. Every time you switch to rider mode to look and see where the other cars are, you reset that clock.


Any Proof of that ?


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

how to update on iphone? Do I need to reinstall app or there is update klick somewhere. I did get update on android. It is still not big difference from before. We still dont have trip history.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Any Proof of that ?


No. It's what I read here. I read it on the internet, so it must be true.


----------



## kaiNJ (May 29, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Any Proof of that ?


----------



## DJ-916 (Feb 24, 2016)

It looks like the update has also taken away the little white dot of where the pax actually is.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

DJ-916 said:


> It looks like the update has also taken away the little white dot of where the pax actually is.


Haven't noticed it, but will check it out tonight.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

DJ-916 said:


> It looks like the update has also taken away the little white dot of where the pax actually is.


Didn't take it away with the Android Samsung S4 in Chicago. That dot is most helpful when the address isn't obvious on the building. On my phone, I'm the little blue dot and the passenger to be picked up is a slightly larger solid black stationary dot.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Stil horible app, I dont know how such a big company that make app(s) cannot make such a simple more friendlier user interface.
WHY THEY ARE SHOWING RATING TO 1 DECIMAL PLACE?
WHY WE CANNOT SEE TRIP HISTORY?
WHY IS SO HARD TO CHANGE PAX RATING?

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?

btw, can somebody tell me how to change riders rating? I will give 3 stars everybody from yesterday, I am fed up with this shit, and someboyd rating me 4 stars for driving 10 minutes to pick them up and get 3 ride, even though I knew it was short ride I was trying to be nice and pick pax up.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

The logic that Lyft uses to PING a driver doesn't match the words in that description you posted from Lyft. Sometimes after immediately dropping off a passenger, I get a PING from 25 minutes away.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Well I just read a post on lyft subreddit where a driver picked up a pax 30 minutes away. Shocked. Who in their right mind picks up a request 30 minutes away?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Ubersucksgas said:


> Stil horible app, I dont know how such a big company that make app(s) cannot make such a simple more friendlier user interface.
> WHY THEY ARE SHOWING RATING TO 1 DECIMAL PLACE?
> WHY WE CANNOT SEE TRIP HISTORY?
> WHY IS SO HARD TO CHANGE PAX RATING?
> ...


What's with you and decimal places? I don't care about ratings and neither should you.

We can see trip histories just fine. It's getting to the screen that's freakishly annoying.

Just email support and ask to change it. Yeah it's a hassle.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Well I just read a post on lyft subreddit where a driver picked up a pax 30 minutes away. Shocked. Who in their right mind picks up a request 30 minutes away?


What is Lyft SubReddit? Did the driver say that his 30 minute drive to pick up the passenger was worth it?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Reddit.com/r/lyft

It's like another forum. 

Driver got a $6.xx fare.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Reddit.com/r/lyft
> 
> It's like another forum.
> 
> Driver got a $6.xx fare.


Thanks! I'll pay it a visit.

$6.00-$1.20 for Lyft-$2.00 for Gas = $2.80 profit. Sweeeet!


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Last night, first time since I started working I got 15 minutes request from UBER???????? I am not working in suburbs. I did not take it of course and I got mail account alert, missing pick ups.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Normally when I get Uber pings 15+ minutes away they are Pool rides all the other drivers ignore. Which I ignore too obviously. I ain't doing Pool nor pickups over 7 minutes. Lyft sends requests for 15+ all the time and it is regular and Line. Of course I never accept these either. It actually pisses me off Lyft expects people to do that. Design your ****ing software better, morons! I'm glad I don't ever do bonuses and PDB because I would never want to have to worry about my acceptance rate with Lyft as it is always low.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Anyone find a way to see their Express Pay while in Online Driver mode?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

kaiNJ said:


>


I knew I wasn't crazy.

Thanks!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

JimS said:


> I knew I wasn't crazy.
> 
> Thanks!


What part of the Driver Pairing algorithm did you get static on, JimS?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Well, I heard that they picked longer waiting drivers over ones that just went online, but I couldn't find it, there in the middle of where it should be. I think Uber is doing that, too, now.


----------



## DriverCharles (Jul 22, 2015)

I just got the recent Lyft update yesterday and drove last night. Noticed a significant decrease in requests last night and tonight I got nothing for 3 hours being the only car showing in a normally busy area. Not really sure if I am just not showing up on the passenger app or what, will try again tomorrow night and see what happens. As for the updated features, they really don't seem worth it to me. Now I have to exit the driver mode, switch to passenger mode just to see where the other cars are in the area.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

DriverCharles said:


> Now I have to exit the driver mode, switch to passenger mode just to see where the other cars are in the area.


Thought you always had to...


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

JimS said:


> Thought you always had to...


With the new update, there is an added step to switch over to pax mode. Before there were 2 screens (pax and driver) and now there are 3 (pax, driver offline, and driver online).


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm just upset that I can't log in another device to see cars. It mirrors any other device I'm logged into.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

This new configuration is nothing but adding complication and annoyances. Anyone ever seen anything USEFUL under the "Updates" tab? All I see are advertisements, Lyft blowing it's own horn about its revised console, or when the next Cubs baseball game is being played. 

But, for the I.T. team that needlessly complicated the software, they've enhanced their resume. Helps with job searching.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. I call it job security. They break things on purpose so they can "fix" it in a few updates.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Many of you may have figured this out already, but for those who haven't (and who care), here is how to see your statistics and also your tips (via the Express Pay screen) when you're in ONLINE Driver mode..

Simply tap the little icon in the lower left corner of the screen that shows your accumulated fares for that day.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

It shows gross fares rather than your net pay.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Be careful when you're ignoring an incoming ride-request. If your hand simply comes into the vicinity of your phone, you'll be accepting the hail. Lyft really ramps up our screen sensitivity while that countdown timer is running.


----------

